# Color changing praying mantis for sale



## bugmankeith (Jan 30, 2013)

Some gimmick, but curious what species it is someone should buy them! http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=281038720111&index=7&nav=SEARCH&nid=04718344426


----------



## bugmankeith (Jan 31, 2013)

Found the original site selling them, still would like to know species name. http://www.livemantis.com/


----------



## thesitarplayer (Jan 31, 2013)

Stagmomantis, probably carolina but could be limbata. The color changing is definitely exaggerated though


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 31, 2013)

It says the color changes with molts.  That goes for pretty much any invertebrate.


----------



## bugmankeith (Jan 31, 2013)

I looked those mantids and none show in these colors, how did this person get nicely colored mantids?


----------



## Tenodera (Jan 31, 2013)

S. carolina is exceptionally variable, I've seen individuals in the wild that look like both of those pictures. They might have raised them at different humidity and light levels, but probably just got the colors randomly.


----------



## bugmankeith (Jan 31, 2013)

I wonder if bred together they pass on the coloring, that would entice more people to keep mantids as pets and spread interest in the hobby, just like for tarantulas.


----------



## Deroplatys (Feb 15, 2013)

"U.S. Native Color Changing Rainbow Mantis "

Exhibit 1 of why common names are BS.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't think that "Rainbow Mantis" was intended to be a common name. It was a sales tactic. That looks like Stagmomantis limbata from the SW USA. You won't see S. carolina with that coloration. The usual common name is the Bordered Mantis, I think. I think common names are of considerably more value to the average human being than scientific names. When the seller mentioned color change, I think it was more a reference to the fact that this species can exhibit different colors as both nymphs and adults.

Personally, I think it is great when sellers get a little creative with the way they list their products. The more people we can get excited about bugs, the more interesting the hobby is for the rest of us.


----------



## KevinsWither (Nov 10, 2014)

Do you have any for sale? (Rainbow mantis)


----------



## Smokehound714 (Nov 11, 2014)

Looks like iris, to me.  Juvenile iris sp have an attractive pastel green color to them as juveniles.  Each molt the color darkens, and they become a normal leaf-green or brown, or yellow.  They're highly polymorphic as adults.


----------

